# left, left, right, high, low



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I just found this on youtube and thought that it was pretty funny. It makes sense to me now why some people carry entire boxes of rounds.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

All I can say is 

SAD


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Utah General Season Rifle... Textbook video I must say.

Thank goodness they don't require hunter safety for your first few hunts anymore, this guy can take his kid without any formal training and show him how to... uh... "pull" a trigger, and reload, can't forget to reload, and uh... persistence? 

Pretty sad.. Good thing he got the buck after causing severe emotional stress to him ha


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Critter said:


> All I can say is
> 
> SAD


Agreed. All I can say is you owe it to the animal to go to the range.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

There's a lesson to be learned here folks.....not sure what it is. 

Maybe Dad should know when to call off the barrage of fire and say "son, let's go practice your shooting".


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Years ago when a first time hunter went out into the field with grandad's trusty old .30-30 Winchester or some other vintage lever action firearm and open sights I could almost understand the misses. However when was the last time you saw a first time hunter out with a rifle and open sights on it? All I have seen in the last 20 or so years are rifles with scopes on them and this kind of shooting has no excuse.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

:shock:
Too bad they don't give any details like the distance but I still cant believe it just stood there for so many shots. I can't get them to stand still long enough to pull the trigger once.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

My first deer that I took was with a 30-30 open sights. Fortunately for me the first shot is what brought him down.


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

It looked to me like he was siting the gun in. Could be wrong though.. ..


----------

